# Bed & Breakfasts in Akumal



## Hubs (Oct 4, 2015)

Hey can anyone suggest a good bed and breakfast to stay at in Akumal?
Thanks


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

I was driving thru there yesterday. I saw a lot of condo rentals and hotels but not any B&B's in Half Moon and Akumal Bay. Send me a PM and I can give you the name on the sign of most of the rentals. I also know a good insurance agent.

What kind of business are you buying?


----------



## Hubs (Oct 4, 2015)

Playaboy said:


> I was driving thru there yesterday. I saw a lot of condo rentals and hotels but not any B&B's in Half Moon and Akumal Bay. Send me a PM and I can give you the name on the sign of most of the rentals. I also know a good insurance agent.
> 
> What kind of business are you buying?


Not sure how to do a DM sorry.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Hubs said:


> Not sure how to do a DM sorry.


It's a PM (personal message). When you have made 5 posts, you can send and receive them. Just click on the name of the person you want to write to and a menu will drop down. Click on "Send a private message to ______ and take it from there.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Playaboy said:


> What kind of business are you buying?


Please share with all of us what sort of business you are planning to buy, so we can support it if we find ourselves in Akumal.


----------



## Hubs (Oct 4, 2015)

Looking to buy or build s bed and breakfast.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Hubs said:


> Looking to buy or build s bed and breakfast.


Why Akumal? Why a bed and breakfast? Do you have experience running one?


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

Hubs said:


> Looking to buy or build s bed and breakfast.


Well you picked one of the most beautiful places in all of Mexico to set up shop. 

I am pretty sure Akumal is in Solidaridad. Using a notorio, INM attorney from the same municipo as the property is in help can smooth things. Playa del Carmen is where the municipo's government offices are located.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Playaboy said:


> Well you picked one of the most beautiful places in all of Mexico to set up shop.
> 
> I am pretty sure Akumal is in Solidaridad. Using a *notorio*, INM attorney from the same municipo as the property is in help can smooth things. Playa del Carmen is where the municipo's government offices are located.


Using a "notorious" lawyer may not be good advice, I fear.


----------



## Hubs (Oct 4, 2015)

Isla Verde said:


> Using a "notorious" lawyer may not be good advice, I fear.


Why do you say that?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Hubs said:


> Why do you say that?


I think Isla Verde is gently making a joke based on a typo in the Spanish. "Notorio" is notorious in English. "Notario (Publico)" is a lawyer.


----------

